# Brown hairlike algae - what is causing this?



## Ben C (18 Jun 2015)

Hi all,

I've never really had algae problems before but this is a new set up and I cannot work out what is causing this.







This is an 81l Signature. I have an Eheim Pro III giving me 10x turnover per hour (reduced media content), EI ferts and CO2 at around 30ppm. I don't have any livestock in the tank yet as it has only been set up for 3 weeks.

The filter is not *brand new*, but was used on a tank that I tore down due to being plagued by the same algae. I'm guessing some spores survived the tear-down, but what is this algae, what is causing it and what is the solution? It comes off easily by siphon or toothbrush. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Lighting is 2x 24W T5s on for 7hrs per day. De-chlorinated tap water, not RO (to which I don't have access).

Any advice would be gratefully received. The plants are growing *OK*, but starting to be smothered by this algae.

Many thanks all,

Ben


----------



## ian_m (18 Jun 2015)

81litres is about 20US Gals and with 48Watts light is 2.4Watts per gallon, which is into high light (in fact very) area. This means you will need bedded in plants (a lot longer that 3 weeks), absolutely spot on CO2 and spot on ferts.

Basically your light is killing the plants, who have not settled in, they are dying leaching organics into the water and providing a handy tasty snack for algae.

1. Remove as much algae by hand as possible. If attached to the plants trim the plants. Water change.
2. Blackout the tank for 3-4 days. Wrap in blankets, no peeking. Afterwards water change.
3. Use 1/4 -> 1/8th light level. Cover tubes up with foil. And start at only 4 hours a day for a month or two.
4. Slowly over periods of months increase light level and duration. Ensure CO2 and ferts are spot on.


----------



## xim (18 Jun 2015)

Looks like a filamentous diatom called Synedra:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84947

I had it a few times (not sure if it's the same one as I didn't have a microscope). 
IME, it's seasonal and prefers strong light, high nitrate. 
Frequent water change doesn't work, it grew back very fast.
Oto cats and Amano shrimp didn't touch it. It went away on its own.


----------



## Ben C (18 Jun 2015)

Thanks Ian and Xim, 
This is really useful. Its definitely that synedra. I'll do some more research into causes/solutions. Its odd, I've had tanks for almost 20 years and never even seen this before. My last two sets ups have had it. I think my filter might need a good clean, to try and rid the system of some of the spores. I'm encouraged to read that it might disappear by itself, but it really did suffocate my last set up. I'll let you know what I find out. 

Thanks both, 

Ben


----------

